# Dashboard brake and battery light came on!



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey guys!
Haven't posted here in a while. Haven't really had any problem I guess.

Anyway...I have one now. I drove my car home from work last Thursday night w/o incident and went to Florida for a few days vacation.
Well yesterday I fired her up and to go to work and as soon as I started the car the BRAKE and BATTERY red warning lights came on and stayed on.
I was a little nervous, but drove her to work anyway. I know we had a little bad weather around here (NJ) while I was gone so I figured maybe some moisture pissed some connection off somewhere.

The round trip is about 70-80 miles. Figured that would dry things out. No such luck. Same problem this morning.  Well my battery is like 3 years old so I took a chance and threw a new Autozone Duralast in. No help. Still have both lights. I even topped off the brake fluid even though it was only midway between MAX and MIN marks. Didn't really think that would help either. It didn't

Any suggestions? I figure alternator is a suspect, but I don't think that explains the BRAKE light at all.

I hate when cars break when not in use...so much harder to diagnose!!! And electrics is my weak spot to boot.
P.S. '94 Sentra LE w/ the 1.6L motor. Manual tranny.


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

My bad. Just found this. Helluva design there Nissan...way to throw a guy off!
So from my understanding here I actually do have a bad alternator, but the BATTERY warning light triggers the BRAKE light as well when it's bad?

http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/108499-charging-system-faqs.html


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

None of my lights lit up when my alternator died. The battery warning light didn't turn on until after the alternator was replaced, when the belt snapped.


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

yeah the FAQ I linked to above does mention that your scenario can also happen. I replaced my alt. w/ a rebuilt from AutoZone (Duralast brand)...so far so good. No lights!


----------



## DirtRoad (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm having this issue, and will replace alternator this weekend. So far the forum hasn't failed me. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I had the same issue with mine, changed out the alternator and both lights went out. Both the brake light and battery light do come on when the alternator goes bad.


----------

